# German Precision Log Mill



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Notice how they don't take off each slab as it gets cut. :blink: Something to that? Saves some time for sure.  bill


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have seen that mill before surfing youtube. Looks like it handles some biggin's.

The not taking each slab off after it is cut, I do that often. I work by myself and will make 3-4 cuts, leaving the slabs/boards on the log/cant. Then shut the mill off and stack/sticker those 3-4. Fire the mill back up and cut more. My little mill is all manual, so I have to crank the head up to return. It's more cranking up and down, but I still get the milling done faster than pulling each board as it is milled.

That is if I am stacking close to the mill. If not I have the skidsteer forks close and just flip each board off onto the forks. Then move the whole pile over to where I am going to stack/sticker.





.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The stack gets inverted then right?*

I don't suppose that matters though. Hey,  I ordered your kiln plans. Like a dummy I sold my Ebac a month ago got $1100 for it.... cost $150 to ship it, took 1/2 a day to make a crate which added weight. Looking back..dummy...I hope to make a kiln using a home dehumidifier. I'll let you know how it goes....so many project just to get ready to make stuff, so little time left to make stuff. :laughing: bill
BTW I'm through buying table saws just for the record. 
I'm collecting bandsaws now....woah!
I bought 2 Delta 14"s with resaw risers in 2 weeks, one for $520, the other for $600 on a mobile base with 5 blades. Sold one to a friend, still have one.
Also a Craftsman 14" for $250....gotta stay off Craig's List. :yes:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

The stack gets inverted, but still in order so everything can be bookmatched. I keep most logs in sequence/stacked by themselves so I can get perfect color/grain match.





.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Not 100% sure but I think I posted a video of this sawmill a while back. What surprised me about it is that with all that German engineering this thing doesn't utilize a debarker. I don't get it Big Dan. I'm also surprised at how slow the hydraulics seem to be, but maybe he's not operating them at full tilt. 

Sure would be nice to have that kind of capacity in a band mill though. That log he's milling is 55" wide. 




.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

You would have to cut up a bunch of logs to pay for that puppy. Anybody know what it costs?


----------

